# Happy Birthday Sir Lancelot!!!!!



## Mei

*¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ H a p p y  B  i r t h d a y  Sir L A N C E L O T**! ! ! !*

*Have a great day!!!!*

*Thank you for each of your posts & sharing your knowledge!

*​ *
*Mei*
*


----------



## Lancel0t

thank you so much Mei for the greeting.. I didn't expect someone could post a greeting for me despite being inactive for quite some time now. I really appreciate it and Thank you very much....


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Happy, happy, happy b-day!!!!


----------



## Rayines

Es cierto que has estado inactivo, pero recuerdo tus posts. ¡Felicidades, Sir Lancel0t!


----------



## la reine victoria

Happy birthday Sir Lancelot.  You are a brave and gallant knight.  




From Guinevere.




LRV


----------



## DDT

I am late as a rule for the party...but all my friends are accustomed to that 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*​
DDT


----------



## Whodunit

Enjoy your day, Lancel! ​


----------



## lauranazario

That's right, we have missed seeing you around these parts!

Since I'm assuming your birthday cake will be gone by the time you come back, how about we have some pie??? 

Hope this turns out to be a great year for you, Lancelot!

Caribbean hugs,
LN


----------



## cherine

So sorry for being soooooooooo late , but this won't prevent me from wishing you a beautiful year filled with joy and happiness 
Happy Birthday Sire


----------



## América

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS SIR LANCELOT*


----------

